# This made my day



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I’m trying to rearrange the garage so it’s easier to get around in this winter???? I have an older self propelled mower that more than likely will need a belt next summer. I was telling my friend at the shop I would give it to someone who needed it. My friend told me we could go pick it up in his truck and put it out in front of his shop. It sat there for two days???? Finally a gentleman on total disability ask my friend how much he wanted for it. My friend told him he could have it and he would deliver it for him????????


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

In this Pandemic it can be challenging to keep a positive attitude, but I owe a deep gratitude for my outlook on life solely on the people I surround myself with and the people in this Forum. A friend of mine loves to fish, and he loves to be around true friends, just not at the same time ‍♂ His wife and him fished together for years, and after she passed he fished alone Now he will go fishing with a group of friends, but he fishes by himself in his boat. Him and I still talk about the big one that got away‍♂. In fact we’ve told this story so many times, it sounds like we’re talking about the same fish


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Really heartwarming to see parts of the world still working like they should.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

> it sounds like we're talking about the same fish


And the fish think they are talking about the same guy.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

That is so cool Tag, people helping people, that is what it is all about


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I agree Raventree


----------

